# Possible New Puppy - Thoughts?



## Samhain (May 13, 2013)

Hello! My husband and I recently lost Blitz, our awesome GSD and are looking at possibly getting a pup from Schraderhaus. We lost him suddenly at 6 years old to hemangiosarcoma and the loss has been devastating. I absolutely adore the breed and have been in touch with Jean at Schraderhaus, who believes a male from the lines below would suit us well. I've never worked with a breeder and am doing my research, there is so much to learn! 

Any overall thoughts about the litter from this pair and/or anything in particular I should research? I'm looking into the Slovak/Czech lines, so any additional info would be helpful. Thanks!

http://www.schraderhausk9.com/puppy_pic_page_Hena_x_Bojhan.htm


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

What are you wanting the dog to do? Family pet? Protection? Agility? Showing? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Principally, I would never go to a big breeder. If you are in US, visit the next dog show, find dogs among German lines who passed training tests (not necessarily Shutzhund) - it will be your garantee of their mental health. Select breeding females, ask the owners with whom they intend to mate them, it must be a line of champions of the breed, work on that, all of them have their own sites, then you will have a choice. Visit as many moms as you can making closer contact with her owner while the dog is pregnant. Order the first or the second puppy from the litter, he will have better health. If you choose one, the second time come together with employed by you local vet to confirm your choice. It could be good idea to have your puppy blood test when he is one month old for presence of antibodies - they musn't be vaccinated before 10 weeks, early vaccination destroys immune system.


----------



## Samhain (May 13, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> What are you wanting the dog to do? Family pet? Protection? Agility? Showing?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Family pet first and foremost. We have a 3 year old male golden mix that is very submissive, so I'm not overly concerned with dominance issues.

Protection to the extent that I feel safer while alone at night, not to where I'm uncomfortable having guests over. I know that much of that comes from training, which we will be tackling early. 

Outside of that, obedience and tracking are what we're interested in.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I would not sell you a male puppy personally....the new male could dominate and make the other male miserable....

While I am not sure that you should limit your choices to what you see at one show - I think you need to look around more and meet some other dogs and breeders, even if on the phone and through reliable references

Lee


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

wolfstraum said:


> I would not sell you a male puppy personally....the new male could dominate and make the other male miserable....
> 
> While I am not sure that you should limit your choices to what you see at one show - I think you need to look around more and meet some other dogs and breeders, even if on the phone and through reliable references
> 
> Lee


Lee, is it solely because she has another male? When I was looking for a puppy I found lots of breeders were very restricted to where they would let males go. 

Just wondering, from a breeders standpoint, are you more selective with male puppy placement? Why? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't understand Taggart's advice on bit . what would this be "find dogs among German lines who passed training tests (not necessarily Shutzhund) - it will be your garantee of their mental health. " and who do you expect to find at "visit the next dog show" and who do you think has "it must be a line of champions of the breed," . Also the first or second will not have better health.

Schraderhaus has some good dogs. BUT do your research well and thoroughly about longevity -- ask her .


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Lee, is it solely because she has another male? When I was looking for a puppy I found lots of breeders were very restricted to where they would let males go.
> 
> Just wondering, from a breeders standpoint, are you more selective with male puppy placement? Why?


I'm curious about this too.

My curiosity is purely selfish, of course -- I'm hoping to add a male as my competition dog some years down the road. Not for a while, but someday.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Many ( I don't know how many in US) dogs are trained for show only. They must be extremely well behaved, allow anybody to check their private parts not their teeth only, they must run nose-up ahead of their handler. That what we know as "show handling" teaches the dog absolutely different things than obedience course, that's why many owners prefer not to teech them even "heel". 
Many dogs are trained in both, in show handling and, say, agility. Shutzhund 3 will be the best.
Champions of the breed? If there's more than one champion in your puppy's pedigree lineage. Of course, if both parents were Shutzhund titled champions and also international show titled champions.
First two puppies, if they didn't come out dead, are more likely to survive. They will have better immune system, because it is them who will suck the majority of the foremilk. First two normally are larger in size, even if mother has plenty of milk they push away their sisters and brothers. It is also a sort of garantee that your puppy will have moderate temperament if he had plenty at birth. Those who were born the last, even if they managed to catch up with their "older" brothers, their behaviour will be food-motivated to the rest of their lives despite any artificial feeding, they could be nervous or sick.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'll ask this again, Mr Taggart I'm not sure where you get your information from? 

If it's your opinion that's fine, but telling people if the first two puppies don't come out dead, will end up with a moderate temperament is a little off base.

Do you have links to studies that can back that kind of information up???


Back to OP, my female has some dogs behind her that were owned by schraderhaus, her mother helga v eurosportu being one of them.

If you have a chance, I say, go meet her in person and meet her dogs and go from there


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> I'll ask this again, Mr Taggart I'm not sure where you get your information from?


Should I really remember? Do you remember where you got every bit of information from? Documentary films, books, scientific magazines, numerous articles, dog owners, dog breeders, dog trainers, years, years and years of my own experience, how possibly could I remember? I tell about things not me only believes are true.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

David Taggart said:


> It is also a sort of garantee that your puppy will have moderate temperament if he had plenty at birth.


:thinking: Temperament is genetic. Your puppy will have moderate temperament if the parents have moderate temperament, not because s/he's from a small litter. 



> Those who were born the last, even if they managed to catch up with their "older" brothers, their behaviour will be food-motivated to the rest of their lives despite any artificial feeding, they could be nervous or sick.


Highly doubtful. If all the puppies in a litter are born within a few hours of each other, there's not going to be a whole lot of "catching up" to do!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Mr Taggart, I just had never heard of some of the things you posted, and yeah I have a little experience, guess you learn something new everyday, even tho I disagree with alot of your statements.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> Temperament is genetic.


I didn't argue about it. But even Wikipedia ( type "Temperament) tells you how the temperament is adjusted throughout life. Once I had 3 years old GSD in my house, I overevaluated my abilities and will never forget that terrifying experience, I never met GSD so agressive. He was a male of stunning beauty, had changed many owners, and wasn't shot only because he was of a very good breed. By chance I found out his story. The owners of his mother weren't breeders, they were a couple with a small child. The child was left regularly alone with their dog and four puppies, who played the role of toys for a child. The female wasn't protective or resistant, absolutely non-agressive towards the child and the boy could do with the puppies whatever he wanted. He was ripping them off their mother's breasts/milk glands. This story was told by their cousin living next door who was asked to feed the child and the dog during the day. As far as I know, the lineage was pretty tracable, none in the line was "an outsider", the same bitch had absolutely normal puppies before, but all these four grew up uncontrolably agressive.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

My male comes from Schraderhaus, while different lines than what you are looking at. I can speak to the fact that Jean has been wonderful to work with. She picked Dante out for me based on what I was looking for and he has been everything I could want and more. I still keep in touch with her and recommend her to people. Very honest and up front, and always there for support and/or congratulations. 

I will also add my dog is a very stable balanced working dog, who is a pleasure to live with and work and from what I have heard, that is typical of what she produces.

As for the males, Dante is the only intact male at home, but he lives peacefully with my altered Border Collie. His best doggie friend is another intact shepherd in my schutzhund club. And he has been wonderful with all puppies. He does like to be the dominant dog, but is not a bully at all and as long As he isn't challenged is very social.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Do your homework, all advice is not equal.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs

As long as you've really been reading thru -->> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html so feel confident about what 'flavor' of GSD you are looking for as well as being able to recognize a 'responsible' breeder, then you are definitely on the right track.

Because once you start talking to those wonderful knowledgeable breeders, they will definitely be able to put on on the right track to get you the best puppy/dog they can. GENERALLY going with the opposite sex of the dog you currently have helps assure the best blending with a new puppy. So I think you may want to seriously consider adding a female.

The kennel you are looking at seem to have a few more dogs in their kennel then maybe I'd be comfortable with. I prefer the breeder have a bit more manageable number so they really now not only their adult dogs but also each and every puppy from birth to finding a new owner for that puppy. 

But that's me, and I do not have any first hand experience with that breeder so someone else may be able to help more.


----------

